# need tips for beaver



## gatermaster (May 29, 2009)

ok so here it is im new to beaver trapping and im helping a local farmer get rid of some during the off season so need any helpful tips oh... and these beavers are trap shy from the farmers attempts, thanks. 8)


----------



## ILfurtrapper (Mar 29, 2009)

Snares in the runs or channels
shave a part of the bank out (like an eddie)then put quarter size fresh sticks (about 5) keep them fresh put some scratch marks face them out every direction and put a foothold on a slide wire and wait.
Its a free meal. Its worked for me in the past.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

castor mounds. if the farmer's been tryin to take em out, chances are he hasn't tried using castor. beaver go nuts over the smell of an intruder.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you could also night shoot the spot if the farmer hasn't tried that already.

Also try a food based bait with poplar bud oil or bark in it along side a few scraped green twigs.

break in the dam if there is one.

Find the lodge, or bank den and set traps in the runs.

Find a run that goes through cattails or trees and do a dive set with a stick on top of the water. Beaver always go to the bottom if they have to go under something, keep that in mind. If it's 10 feet to the bottom set a body grip trap on the bottom and 9 times out of 10 you'll pick the critter.

There are all kinds of different things that you can try. You just have to step outside the box.

Personally if there is a beaver that I have that I can't pick up in a trap which is not to often, but it does happen. I'll night shoot the spot. It's very effective. But sometimes it may take several nights before you pick him up.

hope this helps.

xdeano


----------



## gatermaster (May 29, 2009)

thanks guys got him on the dive stick :sniper:


----------

